# ID number



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I am sure this has been discussed a million times already.

Please can someone tell me what I need to bring to Home Affairs for my ID application. I know I must attach my PR certificate but what else?

Also, can I apply at any HA office ( or must it be a regional one).

Thanks

Saartjie


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Saartjie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am sure this has been discussed a million times already.
> 
> ...


Follow this thread. It has all your answers:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...frica/369873-when-get-sms-id-application.html


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------

